
Harnessing the Power of the Sun to Turn Apples into Art - chablent
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/japanese-apple-art
======
kleopullin
An article with some pictures:

[https://www.ringodaigaku.com/ringo_blog/english/2018/02/02/1...](https://www.ringodaigaku.com/ringo_blog/english/2018/02/02/105.html)

